# Sand for a med/high tech tank



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a low tech 10 gallon tank I'm looking to convert to a med/high tech tank. The substrate is currently pea gravel, but I'm looking to replace it with a dark sand or a very small grain gravel, as I want to have a carpet of DHG in the tank. Should I get a plant specific substrate or just use inert Petco gravel with root tabs? If the former, which one should I get?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I grow DHG in a mixture of potting soil, sand and pea gravel. It seems to do well.


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

This is my DHG on Eco-complete, I still have to use flourish tabs and diy CO2, it growing very well


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

How long have you been growing out your DHG?


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

i've heard pool filter sand, it's small grain sand, consistant size, does not compact, cheap. so i keep promoting it


----------



## junglefowl (Nov 16, 2012)

Axelrodi202 said:


> How long have you been growing out your DHG?


It has been almost 2 weeks


----------

